

Whole Foods Board Bans Execs From Web Postings [2007] - yuhong
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20071106/170439.shtml

======
yuhong
The ban still survives today. The thing is that the example of Stardock's Brad
Wardell existed even back then.

